# Traveling... With the betta



## billbaggins (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey, i got my first betta, sushi, a few weeks ago.

I'm currently at college in Greenville, SC but am originally from Winter Haven, FL. I'm driving back home soon (May 7) and am bringing sushi with me back home. My fish is here with me now (I got him while i was here) and i want to bring him home for the summer.

The thing is, its a 9 hour car trip. My Girlfriend (who has 8 or 9 bettas currently) says i should keep him in the little container he was bought in (Originally, he was one of the table centerpieces at her friend's wedding and he was gifted to me).

Personally, I hate traveling in small spaces for extended periods of time (i'm 6'2" and prefer flying exit row for extra leg room) so i don't know if I could do that to the little guy.

I would keep him in his tank but the top isn't secure on it and the water would spill out, which isn't a good thing if sushi is dying while I'm driving 75 down the highway, causing me to panic and swerve off the road. 

I have a huge jar from one time when i bought these ballpark pickles. I have been considering using that instead. I rinsed it, washed it, and then thouroughly rinsed it when i heard soap kills bettas. I also punched some airholes in the top. 

Does that sound like a good idea? 

If anyone else has traveled long distances with their fish, what have you carried him in? 

Any ideas on what else i could do?

Do i care too much about my betta?


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

you do not care too much about your betta.  we're all very glad you care so much. At least i know i am. I probably wouldn't leave him in the tank because you really shouldn't be carrying your tank with water in it, especially if it's glass, because you could compromise the seams and rupture the tank. 
soap is definitely not good for bettas, so if you did use soap, you'd have to REALLY be sure there was none left. 
I would suggest a jar with a very secure lid and air holes. Have you considered going to the store and buying a clean canning/mason jar? they're very inexpensive and you can be sure it has no pickle/soap residue. just give it a really good rinse. You can punch the air holes in the top and the lid will screw on, so if the jar falls down it won't come off. It probably won't kill him to be in the little cup he came in for travel purposes, but how secure is the lid? that would be my concern. also, less water = more temp fluctuations. 

i would probably say get a clean quart mason jar, put in some air holes, and then give it a very secure place in the car, like on the floor and padded with some towels so it doesn't roll or get jarred (no pun intended.) you can probably also get a larger jar if you can find one. again, the more water, the less the temp will fluctuate.

good luck!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think a large mason jar is a good idea.


----------



## billbaggins (Apr 22, 2009)

*Pictures*

Here's a comparison of the little container and the pickle jar.



And I just had an idea. Let me know if you think its bad. I found a travel cooler in the room and thought i could put the Jar in it and pad the sides with a bag of cotton balls and two of those air bags they use in packages.



Obviously I can't close the cooler because Sushi would suffocate. Since its summer right now, my girlfriend said i should carry whatever sushi is in with me when i take a rest stop so he doesn't get fried in the car. I figure the cooler would be a little less conspicuous to carry with me. 

*LaniBaby*
The lid on the little container is pretty secure, It's similar to one of those tupperware containers which are air tight except of course there's an airhole.

I washed the Jar about 3 days ago with water, then water and soap, then a lot of water. Today i rinsed it again. The mason Jar idea sounds good, but I just happened to have this pickle jar in the room which is more convenient.

How thorough does the cleaning job have to be to keep the betta safe? I mean, would it be bad if there was the tiniest, microscopic bit of residue?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I have transported betta's in Ice cream containers before up to 4 hour drives with no troubles, with no lid..

First I took a big zip locked bag filled three quarters full of water, put the betta in and sat it in the ice cream container, 
Don't sit it on the floor or the trunk, Seat I always found the best place, more cushioning there and not the fumes that a trunk may have, 
Just before departure I zipped the bag shut, (making sure there's plenty air in the bag,)
I always made a short pit stop every hour to an hour and a half, unzipp the bag, then rezipped it before take of again. 

I Never had any shows signs of wear or tear once the trip is over,..

I wouldn't use a small container, Less water more shaken up it gets, Rocks the whole thing more easily,
and with all the pot holes,well..
Bigger amounts don't seem to shake the betta up near as much, so long as its done in a secure type of way.,,


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i agree with the larger container being less shaken. and YES! don't leave your betta in the car when you take rest stops. He will probably get too hot. 

I suggested floor because that way if there's a hard stop, there is less slide should he fall out of the seat. Although, the seat is more cushioned, true. I guess it's up to you and your type of car and wher eyou feel comfortable keeping him. 

I've heard that any soap residue may possibly kill a betta so it's best to rinse rinse rinse! 
i thin kthe jar is also a safe bet because if anything in the car slides or moves, he won't get crushed. the glass will support him nicely.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

you can also research how bettas are shipped (since they're shipped all over the world all the time) and see ifyou can learn anything from that that we may not have suggested. I've never shipped a betta so I couldn't say.


----------



## billbaggins (Apr 22, 2009)

did a google search for betta shipping guides. It sounds like the main things to worry about are air, temperature, leaks, and making sure the container isn't shaken up during the ride.

Most of the roads on the way to Florida (I385, I19, I4) are smooth, but i put some padding in the cooler already.

Its a 9 hour car trip and I'd like to make as few stops as I have to so I don't really want to have to worry about refreshing his air supply.

I'd like to leave him on the seat so i can glance down and tell if anything's leaking or anything. I'd probably buckle the cooler down with the seat belt and also tie it to the seat.

I doubt the temperature of his water will fluctuate too much as long as i carry him with me whenever I turn off the car.

I'm rinsing out the pickle jar again to be sure its safe.


----------



## MarieBettaMom (Apr 22, 2009)

Aw, I think it is really cool how much thought you have put into transporting Sushi. I love the travel cooler, placed on the seat with a seat belt should be fine. That is perfect, so you can take him out of the car with you when you step out. Bettas are like babies, you wouldn't want to leave them unattended in a hot car. I would also drape a light cloth over half the open top of the cooler (on the car window side) so that he doesn't get direct sunlight coming in and blinding him (although the high sides of the cooler bag would probably take care of most of the sunlight).


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Somewhat irrelevant, but I have a friend who has frequently put her Betta in a Nalgene bottle for drives to and from her hometown. It's only a three hour drive, but the Betta has always done fine. I think he's like three years old now. Haha.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

I like the cooler/jar setup myself. This made me laugh. We do some pretty crazy things for our fish!


----------



## MarieBettaMom (Apr 22, 2009)

And if you have one of the newer Nalgene (Camelbak, or other) bottle, you don't have to worry about BPA leaching into the water! :-D


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

I've watched several of my LFS unpacking their betta shipments before. When bettas are shipped to stores or from breeders internationally they are generally placed in plastic bags (and they aren't big plastic bags) which are tied shut, and are then all stacked in styrofoam coolers, which then has a styrofoam lid put on, a heat pack (if it's cold where they are coming from or going) and then that is placed in a cardboard box, taped shut and shipped. They don't get anymore air than what was in the bag at the start of the trip. Those plastic cups you see them in at the store are not what they are transported in, it's what they are dumped into when they come out of the bag. 

Admittedly I've done no long drives with my bettas yet, but bringing them home from some stores has been a fairly long endeavor. When I do that they are still in their cups, I arrange them in the passenger seat right up against the part where the back meets, I wrap a towel or blanket (whichever I have handy in my car) around them to help secure them, and then seat belt this 'betta blanket' in. This helps prevent the cups from jostling around, and keeps them fairly dark, which is sid to help keep the betta calmer. How true that is, I don't know. I certainly wouldn't like being bounced and jostled around if I couldn't see where I'm going, but I'm not a betta.

The only fish I've every really taken on any long distance road trips are primarily salt water fish like oyster toad fish, archer fish, sharks, and the assorted other marine fauna like anemones and corals. The fish usually go in five gallon buckets with an aerator stuck in the bucket (bettas don't need aerators). Or in the cases of some of the larger fish (three foot shark does not fit if five gallon bucket) we use 30 and 55 gallon drums to transport them in. A word to the wise if you ever have to transport any large fish around like that, if you're driving in a retired police cruiser with two drums in the back seat - don't get pulled over by cops. If you do get pulled over by cops and they ask you what's in the drums, don't answer sharks! This will save you at least three hours on your trip. 

The mason jar in the cooler with padding sounds like a good plan, just secure that cooler to the seat and your betta sounds like it will have a good ride south. I'll be waving at you as drive past me. =]


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Nataku said:


> A word to the wise if you ever have to transport any large fish around like that, if you're driving in a retired police cruiser with two drums in the back seat - don't get pulled over by cops. If you do get pulled over by cops and they ask you what's in the drums, don't answer sharks! This will save you at least three hours on your trip.



Best thing I've read all day. Thanks! Ahahaha.


----------



## billbaggins (Apr 22, 2009)

I made it home safely with my betta. I went with the pickle jar idea. I made sure to bring him with me whenever i took a rest stop. Now he's on my desk and the only thing I have to worry about is introducing him to the water here and my cats 

Thanks everyone who voted and gave advice


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Glad to hear that you and your betta made it home safely.


----------



## Bubsymamma (May 10, 2009)

I've traveled on multiple 6-10 hour trips with my bettas in 1 ltr Nalgene bottles. Every rest stop I take my fish gets some air as well and Bubs has traveled in the passenger seat in a basket with his bottle on man trips from the Burgh to Motown and back without a problem. If anything he seems to enjoy the ride and doesn't mind going shopping with me in the purse (won't leave my baby in the car obviously) or even with me at dinner...people wonder why there's a bottle of fish on the table but I want to keep an eye on my Bubsy. 

Been traveling with this fish for going on three years now and the fish before him made it four years with multiple 6 hour trips to VA and back just fine. Keep them warm, give them air, and they seem pretty mellow with it.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I think its wonderful how well people care for their fish. on trips. and other ways too. they are our babies.


----------



## Susan1948 (May 10, 2009)

My Betta, 'Shakespeare' lived to be four years old. I don't know how old they usually get, however he was probably the 'most traveled' fish in history.
We began working away from home, a 7 1/2 hour trip one way, and going home every weekend before I got him. Each weekend I put him in a MAYONAISE jar (quart size) about half full of water and the lid tight. He traveled really well, and when we got back from the weekend at home I would put him back in his bowl. The entire weekend sometimes he would live in the mayo jar, with the lid OFF. The one I have now is a 'boy' but my husband calls him Margaret because my friend Margaret gave him to me. He also travels well, however we don't travel as often now. :> Just do NOT leave your Betta in a hot car or in front of the AC or Heat vents in the car! When we stopped to eat and were going to be resting I just took the jar in the restaurant and put it on the table, lol. Had anyone complained I would have left and found another restaurant, but no one did.


----------



## Susan1948 (May 10, 2009)

Well, we are all God's creatures 'big and small'. I had a preacher that said since animals don't have souls they won't be in heaven. I told him, Angels don't have souls and they are there...also in Revelations Jesus rides a white horse out of heaven followed by his army on horses! SO I expect to see ALL my pets in heaven.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A friend of mine took her betta into a restaurant the day we got him.We didn't want to leave him in the car because it was cold. She also took him to her parents' house 2 hours away and met her mom at the mall. She took him in the mall with her.


----------

